# Moorhammer Bronze or Howitzer Silver for Left Handed Shooter



## alexn (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to introduce myself, my name is Alex and I'm from Manchester UK.

I'm 6.1 and of a big build.

I shoot for fun after work and been using same Double TBG 25mm-20mm tapered band on my HDPE 130mm Slingshot using 12mm steel ammo for past two years.

My shooting Technic is a vertical hammer grip, and I shoot in a spacious loft with large backstop and fascinated in ft/lb of slingshot.

After watching hundreds of videos and reading blogs, I've decided to up my game to Treble TBG Butterfly using 16mm-20mm Ammo, getting either Moorhammer Bronze or Howitzer Silver from Milbroshot UK and

have few questions regarding my choice and slingshotting in general.

So, dear members:


On which model (Moorhammer Bronze or Howitzer Silver for Left Handed Shooter or maybe new Rambone) would it be easier and safer to pull Treble TBG Butterfly (heavy ammo) at full length and would the extra weight of bronze be an advantage?


I never had hand-hit as I only shoot straight, being low fork models would the hand/fork-hit be possibily and on which model it's less likely to happen



Where can I buy in UK Treble TBG Butterfly and cheapest place for 16mm-20mm ammo?



I heard of potential health issues of a constant use of heavy bands, is it true and what's the best way to minimise it?

Thanks a million and pardon me if some of the questions might have been asked already or obious

ATB,

Alex


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to SSF.

I don't really have the knowledge to give you personal experience based answers to your questions, but... What objective are you pursuing by shooting 20mm ammo with triple TBG? That's going to be so hard to pull all the way back and shoot full butterfly that I doubt it'll much help your accuracy and I don't think such large ammo will enhance accuracy either.


----------



## alexn (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks,

Just for fun, experimenting and ,a bit like Jorg etc doing.

I've tested to the limits my double band and want to try something newer and more powerful and comfortable. (my current one isn't particularly comfortable due to its narrow profile).


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

If you like hammer-grip shooting, I think you'll like both the Moorhammer and Rambone. The plastic Rambone is a *lot* less expensive than the bronze Moorhammer, so it might be a better starting point if you've never shot either of those two. That being said, the bronze Moorhammer is a beautiful work of bronze casting art and it's surprisingly heavy in the hand. You can't even compare it to the weight or feel of a cast aluminum frame. It is most definitely NOT "one more ho-hum cast metal slingshot" or an entry level hammer-grip slingshot.

Just a personal opinion, but... I think triple TBG may be more powerful than double TBG, but I doubt it'll be more comfortable.

Good luck with whatever you end up doing...


----------



## alexn (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, if I go for Rambone or Moorhammer, would double full size TBG be as efficient with 16-20mm as Treble Butterfly style and if yet, what full size dimensions and colour do you recommend for Thera Bands?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't help you there---I've never pushed things beyond single TBG. I don't think many shooters use triple TBG. Some research in the Bands and Tubes Forum may yield the info you're looking for.


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahoj

Look at the weight .... you want to keep it at arm's length?
Bronze, has other drawbacks.
It consists of copper, and tin.
Copper attacks the latex on, not immediately, but long periods of time, can not leave because you bands ..... they stick !!!
Rambone, ..... is a matter of taste, to me it is nothing ....... As a beginner, for the first few hours is OK, but it quickly loses off the .... fun.
Howitze, is a bad design. Jörg said to myself with a beer .... (YES, I was with him. Galileo TV recordings.)

at 1:47.....






The handle is not good in the hand, therefore, he has brought out the Moor hammer.
-
Tip, build you prefer yours, right for you.
Or the Scout, they may OTT, as TTF are used. Has flip clips ..... can be held in several positions .....
-
Or, look at whether further Slingshot Feunde are in your near and Meet up times with them. Holding their spin times in the hand .... you'll be amazed at what it so everything is what damn good in the hand .......
-
And Jörg ... he has the name of me, given "unkraut" ....

Send PM to me.....


----------



## alexn (Sep 2, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahoj,

Ahoj,

Unfortunately, I must say, I find neither of the two slingshots really well!
If more then the Rambone, the price performance ratio ......
But it is big, bulky, so do not etc for your pocket ....
-
Band dimensions. You need at 17gr bullet weight .... A band amount of 45,602.5 qmm
So the leather 84mm and 252mm on the fork ...... if you divide it into more layers, it is better!
Unfortunately, I have the extended length of you not .... at Full Butterfly, 290mm. This would allow speeds (according to tape calculator) of 127 m / s be possible. I mean, when new TBG (0.70mm thick) ... not more than 110m / s.
The American Natural latex is faster ........
-
But, it draw only once ...... and you can come with the draw weight yet? Tip, take a lighter ball, and thereby better meet better .......

Think about it with the Scout .... or even better, build yourself !!!

http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Products/010105024

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## alexn (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, Unkraut.

Now trying to decide between Morehammer in Bronze (albeit latex discolouration) and Rambone.

Don't like the look of Scout and only shoot using hammergrip.

What about Tobias dimension:

Triple Thera Band Gold 280mm x 180mm x 29cm


----------

